# Not Very Happy



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

So I went fishing this evening at the Ryan Rd access on the Clinton. Beautiful day, great weather and then get to the pavilion to see what looks like a party winding down and the area is trashed. Garbage in the water, on the shore and all around the pavilion. I thought there may still be people cleaning up there so I snapped a few pics on my way by (just in case) and continued downstream. On my way back the area was still trashed!!!!! 

Why can't people police an area and clean up after themselves. I hope parks and rec sees this and fines the hell out of these people. No respect for the resource, the area or the fishery / wildlife. To make matters worse on my walk upstream to the pavilion I kept seeing trash floating down. Here are the pics. DNR / Shebly Parks and Rec... GET ON THIS PLEASE.

I would imagine that Shelby Parks and Rec. keep records of who they give permits to for the pavilion.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

There was another large group of people right there this last weekend wearing the same attire 
What a mess.

I'll forward this on to the park director.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me know what you hear from the parks director. The huge pile of trash at the pavilion was there yesterday but the party today added to the problem.

When you talk to the parks director find out if the group down there even had permission to drive back there. From what I saw today, the gate was never unlocked and the grass around the parking lot had been driven through.

I am all about letting groups use the pavilion area, as it is a public park, but this type of blatant disrespect for the park needs to stop.

If you don't get anywhere with the parks director let me know. I'll have the watershed council contact them.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

When I was walking in the gate was closed but there was cars driving up the 2 track. Once the season winds down I think we should organize a lunch and clean up in that section. Break out the boats and go clean up that area below Ryan Rd.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The same idiots will be headed north for smelt dipping in a week


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Robert, You don't have to worry about this group heading up north for smelt. None of them were fishing. It appeared to be a local religious group.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Who ever left the trash is scum. 

But.....I don't agree with posting pictures of old ladys out enjoying the day at the park. They obviously didn't create that trash and it appears a couple may be walking around picking some up. Look at they area around the fire pit where they are sitting? Looks pretty clean. Sorry I just don't see this crowd out spreading trash like your assuming.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

To be clear on exactly what this was... the group was a large religious type group of some Middle Eastern disent. There were at least twenty to thirty people in the group which contained young children, men in their twenties and thirties, and several elderly women and men. While there they had two fires burning down by the river, multiple blankets laid out with beverages and food on them, and small piles of trash everywhere.

Now I don't want to get into the religious aspect of this but they did have two small groups sitting in a prayer circle and when I walked by with a friend there were two of the elderly women "bathing" in the river. They were wearing sheer white robes and, obviously, once wet the scene was not appropriate in a public park. We were simply walking the river edge when we noticed this and the women quickly covered themselves up and began screaming at us to leave. Thankfully I did not have my son or wife down there with me to witness this.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I just talked to the Shadbush Nature Center director. They have no record of any group renting the pavilion yesterday and they were thankful that I called to report this. The park is going to try to arrange for some clean up down there but might need some volunteer help. I'll let you guys know if any assistance is needed.

It was interesting to hear the park director tell me that this same group was down there Saturday as well and the park was not notified either day. The cars that were down at the pavilion had driven around the gate illegally and were not authorized to be down there.

Note too that the park director witnessed two of the group members snag two fish from redds in the river and take them right over to their fire to cook them. Of course, the DNR was promptly called on this.

Hopefully the park will be sending someone down there for a couple of days to monitor the park and be sure they are no longer down there without proper authorization. If any of you are down there and see this group there again please notify the Shadbush Nature Center in River Bends Park. The number there is (586) 323-2478.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Not assuming anything. On my way down I saw the fires burning, these some folks sitting around the them with food, wrappers... Ect and when I came back the people were gone but everything else was still there. I posted the pictures because I don't want this to happen again and there needs to be some accountability for these type of actions. Next time I'll be posting plate #'s as well.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I just talked to the Shadbush Nature Center director. They have no record of any group renting the pavilion yesterday and they were thankful that I called to report this. The park is going to try to arrange for some clean up down there but might need some volunteer help. I'll let you guys know if any assistance is needed.
> 
> It was interesting to hear the park director tell me that this same group was down there Saturday as well and the park was not notified either day. The cars that were down at the pavilion had driven around the gate illegally and were not authorized to be down there.
> 
> ...


Did you talk to Dan Farmer at the nature center? I have a call in to Joe Youngblood who is the director for all the Shelby Twp., parks. I needed to talk to him anyways, so I thought it wouldn't hurt to drop this in his ear too.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I spoke with JoAnn Burgess, the Nature Center Coordinator. Dan Farmer is the Shadbush Naturalist. My next call was going to be to Joe. I'll leave that one to you though Neal. It will be good for multiple people to call and report this issue.

I suggested that JoAnn have the DNR and the Shelby Township Police Department keep an eye on this for her. She thought that was a good idea since the group size she saw on Saturday was "slightly intimidating".


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I spoke with JoAnn Burgess, the Nature Center Coordinator. Dan Farmer is the Shadbush Naturalist. My next call was going to be to Joe. I'll leave that one to you though Neal. It will be good for multiple people to call and report this issue.
> 
> I suggested that JoAnn have the DNR and the Shelby Township Police Department keep an eye on this for her. She thought that was a good idea since the group size she saw on Saturday was "slightly intimidating".


I was there Saturday afternoon with my son. I'd guess there were 20-30 people total. Didn't seem like a crazy group at all, just a problem with reading signs and following rules.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Talked to Joe. He was aware of the situaton and an incident report was filed. They had the same group do this last year, also without a permit. They apparently pulled out a post to get their cars around the gate. The police were notified and he asked that I send him the pics from this thread. Thank you all for watching out for our natural resources.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sadly, that pavilion is only a couple hundred yards from one of my favorite sucker spots. Been there a few times this year and it was spotless, its really sad to see those pictures. I know Shelby Twp P.D patrols it from time to time, but I've never seen the DNR that far back. I've seen Stoney Creek metropark look worse than that at some of the picnic sites over the past few years as well. Supervisor Stathakis should also be made aware of this, he has a lot of authority over Parks and Rec as well as the p.d.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I received a call from a couple of anglers that were down by the pavilion this afternoon. They saw two park trucks drive back there and work on cleaning up the mess. I am very impressed with the prompt response shown by the park. This is a true example of a concerned angler reporting an issue, getting the information into the right hands, and the problem being quickly taken care of.

Thank you Maverick for posting this. And thank you Neal for contacting Joe on the issue. Hopefully we have raised enough awareness that this type of behavior from this group will be looked for.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just doing my part. Thanks for the quick responses and taking the lead on getting the information in the hands of the right people.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks to all. See what can be accomplished! 

When we want to we organize and apply the pressure.

Awesome.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Maverick1 said:


> So I went fishing this evening at the Ryan Rd access on the Clinton. Beautiful day, great weather and then get to the pavilion to see what looks like a party winding down and the area is trashed. Garbage in the water, on the shore and all around the pavilion. I thought there may still be people cleaning up there so I snapped a few pics on my way by (just in case) and continued downstream. On my way back the area was still trashed!!!!!
> 
> Why can't people police an area and clean up after themselves. I hope parks and rec sees this and fines the hell out of these people. No respect for the resource, the area or the fishery / wildlife. To make matters worse on my walk upstream to the pavilion I kept seeing trash floating down. Here are the pics. DNR / Shebly Parks and Rec... GET ON THIS PLEASE.
> 
> I would imagine that Shelby Parks and Rec. keep records of who they give permits to for the pavilion.


really?
that is what makes you mad.
drive down any dirt road,all the shingles,tires,various crap thats dumped.
people are slobs,period.
watch the locals on the pm toossing **** in the river.
ignore it or stand up.


----------

